# help wanted in september - hiring the next governor general



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

did justin trudeau hint at the next GG when he presented canada's 2 new astronauts yesterday? is the prime minister favouring canada's popular Space Lab commander?

so far, rumoured GG candidates are (in alphabetical order):


Chris Hadfield, well-known astronaut
Roberta Jamieson, prominent indigenous lawyer, former ontario ombudsperson
Peter Mansbridge, recently retired news anchor & journalist

.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think they should each be required to submit some sort of 'doctored' video of themselves in action.
Then let the public vote, to pick the winner. Is that not the best way to proceed ...in today's environment...?

..


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

All fine candidates. Jargey may be on to something but it is not tradition to vote for the GG. Let's appoint a commission made up of Simon Cowell, Peirs Morgan and Sharron Osborn. (they're not Canadian but they probably love the Queen).


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Now we're talkin' !
The Royal Canada's Got Talent Commission!!!
(catch phrase: _"You're Hired!"_ )


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

To get down to earth: It has been customary (since George Vanier's appointment) to alternate between francophone and anglophone. So that would leave out all 3 suggestions.

Maybe it's time for a First Nations appointment. On the surface it might be good politics; OTOH it might be too political, considering the many unresolved First Nations issues. A qualified nominee might not want to be apolitical at this time. 

There has been, since 2012, a permanent advisory committee to conduct searches for candidates. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advisory_Committee_on_Vice-Regal_Appointments

Although any decision is ultimately in the hands of the PMO.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Can we see their socks?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Mansbridge and Hatfield have zero chance. Roberta Jamieson, perhaps. I would not bet against an aboriginal.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

If the majority of CMFers have their way, D. Trump, Esq., will soon be fired. Perhaps he could be parachuted into a warm seat as GG. Canada is welcoming of refugees and he might just need a place to feel safe for awhile. And how 'bout a senate post for Melania. Could she be worse than Duffy?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

the natPost's john ivison says the GG decision will be made solely by the prime minister, there will be no nominating committee this time.

plus ivison says the candidate has already been chosen & will be announced later this month.

http://nationalpost.com/opinion/joh...eral/wcm/aab4a600-1595-45d5-afa8-1e46a8ea7d9b


i'm betting on chris hadfield. Carry high the banner of science & technology for canadian youth.

indigenous activist roberta jamieson, with her marked skills in conflict resolution, would be a close runner-up.

peter mansbridge surely must be out of the race. Nice idea but canada doesn't need any more journos.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

^wierd article - it suggests that Chris Hadfield is such a spectacular candidate that Trudeau may feel complled to select him, despite him not being an indigenous person or a Francophone.

only in Canada, eh?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...wont be hadfield....
forget his accomplishments and capabilities...
he's got 2 strikes against him starting out....he's white....and he's a male...
no chance!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

olivaw said:


> ^wierd article - it suggests that Chris Hadfield is such a spectacular candidate that Trudeau may feel complled to select him, despite him not being an indigenous person or a Francophone.
> 
> only in Canada, eh?



if hadfield is named GG it will show once again that trudeau is original, not hidebound, not mired in the ruts, not anti white & def not anti-male as jargey says.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm hoping for a visible minority ... how about this guy ?

View attachment 15705


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Do we even really need one?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

olivaw will be happy. GGs are supposed to rotate, he pointed out upthread

stepping down in september is david johnston, an anglophone male from the ROC
stepping up is astronaut julie payette, a francophone female from quebec

but wait. Is there a payload here. Payette is married to wiliam (billie) flynn, a senior test pilot with lockheed martin, manufacturer of the costly & controversial F-35 fighter aircraft that canada has on-again-shhhh-off-again-shhhh been considering for several years now.

is payette's nomination a straw in the wind that F-35s are on-again, now that ottawa is having a tiff with boeing over boeing's replacement F-18s, a deal that was getting close to signing until boeing turned nasty over bombardier?

one thing's for sure about payette, she'll get along great with the americans

.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

And she speaks Russian and German.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> olivaw will be happy. GGs are supposed to rotate, he pointed out upthread.


I hope this is sarcasm humble.  I think it is silly that we still use affirmative action to select the Governor General of Canada. (When I said "Only in Canada, eh" I meant it as a bit silly, but perhaps it didn't translate).


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> ...
> 
> one thing's for sure about payette, she'll get along great with the americans
> 
> .


She'll get along great with some of them. But not with that anti-science, anti-intellectual, misogynist in the White House, and his rabble of followers.
Not that it is that important anyway, as the position of GG is largely ceremonial and apolitical. Her merits are more important domestically because she can inspire interest in various causes.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

olivaw said:


> I hope this is sarcasm humble.  I think it is silly that we still use affirmative action to select the Governor General of Canada. (When I said "Only in Canada, eh" I meant it as a bit silly, but perhaps it didn't translate).




not sarcasm

originally i thought you'd intended a whiff of lighthearted "sarcasm" when you said the GGs ought to rotate, eh ... although words like "whimsical" or "picturesque" or even "quaint" seem more appropriate ...

confession: i'm a fan of GGs in canada. Elected heads of state have their hands full. Someone else should be on board to scrub in with the awards & the ceremonies when necessary.

canada has been well served by governors general. All local people, all public service minded people, all hard workers who kept busy schedules. Julie Payette will be another.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

IMHO, she is a great choice and she will do a stand up job.

Brush up your CV. There will are a few Lt. Gov. positions that will come vacant in the next year or two. Not as well paid, fewer benefits, less work, but very comfortable just the same.


----------

